# Pen Box Group Buy -CLOSED- EDIT 12/11/05



## Monty (Nov 21, 2005)

Since there is enough interest for another bulk buy on the pen boxes and Ron Mc has personal issues that keep him from running it at this time, I told him Iâ€™d do it again.
I believe most of the interest is in the black cardboard boxes. They are on pg1, pg2 is the metal and leatherette boxes. All of the boxes can be viewed here:
http://www.novelbox.com/CATEGORY.CFM?CID=32414&StartAt=1
The cost is as follows:
Pen box, black cardboard with single insert- $0.50
Pen box sleeve - $0.06
Extra double insert - $0.16

Shipping for the black cardboard boxes, sleeves and insertsâ€“ 
Shipping will be the same as last time:
Up to 20 boxes and sleeves - $5.50
21 to 30 $7.70
31 to 60 $10.00
61 to 100 $13.00
For more that 100, or shipping out of the US, contact me. If you live in Texas, the shipping will be less, so contact me.

Also, if there is enough interest we can add the metal boxes and the red leatherette boxes. They were out of the leatherette boxes a few weeks ago, Iâ€™ll check to see if they have any more in.
The sizes of the metal boxes are 6 1/8 X 2 1/8 X 7/8.
<s>The leatherette box is 6 1/8 X 2 1/2 X 1 1/8</s>. 
For comparison, the cardboard boxes we ordered are 6 X 1 3/4 X 7/8.
Iâ€™ll see if sleeves are available for these and the price.
Now, my only problem with doing a bulk buy on these is that I know they weigh more and Iâ€™m not sure how much to mark them up to cover the shipping to me. In the past, the shipping on the things Iâ€™ve ordered that have been shipped UPS has never been more than about 15%. And, I believe I could ship them to you for $10 or less, depending on how many you order. Does this markup and shipping sound reasonable?
I have to order these in lots of 12, thatâ€™s no problem. If you want less than 12, I donâ€™t see a problem with that, as Iâ€™m sure it will work out in the long run. 

Cost for these, adjusted for my shipping cost will be:
Metal Pen Box w/Gold Rim-Single or double - PPE1 or PPE2 - $1.80
Metal Pen Box-Single or double - PPNRE1 or PPNRE2 - $1.59
Sleeve for metal box - $0.06
<s>Red Leatherette Pen Box - RC706 - $2.36</s>
Shipping for just these boxes to you should be less than $10.00 for 60 or less boxes. 

When you email me your order, because of the different combinations of the metal and cardboard boxes, I'll send you a PayPal request with the shipping cost calculated based on your order. Since there is a size difference in the cardboard,and the metal <s>and the leatherette</s> boxes, the number of each ordered will determine what size box I'll need to use. I'll also add in the PayPal fee unless you want to pay by check or MO. 

I plan on closing this buy Nov 30 at 9PM central time so the order can be placed Dec 1.

*EDIT 11/22:* Please email me your order. It makes it easier to send the PayPal Request or respond with my address if you want to pay by check or MO.
I talked to Novel Box this morning. They are out of stock on the red leatherette boxes, don't know when they will arrive. They do have a sleeve available for the metal boxes at $0.06 each (I've added these in above).
Someone emailed me a week or so back about the accordion inserts for the cardboard boxes. I requested a sample of these, should get them by the end of the week. Let me know if your intrested in these, we can add them in for the final days of the buy if they look good.. 


<h1>EDIT 11-23</h1>
I have received emails from the following for boxes. If your name is not on the list, then I have not received youe email order yet.

jimr
Jack A
GregD
Ron Mc
Billy B
jbburri
Jim S
Dave.
Alan
Gordon


So far we have the following:
785 black single pen boxes
25 black double pen boxes- Need more in order to order these. Other
                           options is to order extra double inserts.
30 double inserts
760 sleeves

<h1>EDIT 11-25</h1>
Since I have'nt had any additional orders in the last 2 days, I'm going to up the cutoff date to Sunday, Nov 27 at 6PM central time. Than I can go ahead and place the order on Monday.
Here is an updated list of who has ordered:
jimr
Jack A
GregD
Ron Mc
Billy B
jbburri
Jim S
Easysport
laspringer
MichaelF
NailBndr
mick
pete00

If you sent me an email for boxes and your name is not on this list, try emailing me again and post here so I know to look for your email. For some reason, some of my emails have not been received for about 24 hours after they were sent.

<h1>EDIT 11-27: Pen Box bulk buy is now closed as of 8:00 PM central time.</h1>
In addition to those listed above, I have orders form the following:
expressm
driften
JimGo
olejon
jimbo5576

I have orders for 1055 boxes. Since I have to order in lots of 250
I will have about 195 extra boxes. If anyone still wants single boxes and sleeves, I will take additional orders on a first come first serve bases until the 195 are gone.

<h1> EDIT 12-06-05</h1>
LOML just called to say UPS just delievered 6 large boxes. Guess the pen boxes have arrived. As I posted further down, I have a show this Saturday and am trying to restock a few of the items that have sold very well in my past 2 shows so I won't be able to get them repackaged until Sunday. The last order took me about 8 hours to repackage, weight and print mailing labels.
 HOWEVER---if you just have to have them 
ASAP, I can possably get a few orders out between now and Thursday nite. Email me and I'll try to get yours out to you. If you can wait until the first of next week, I would greatly appreciate it.


BTW- All of the extras have been spoken for. There are no extras.
If you need some more boxes, email me and when there is enough intrest,I'll do another buy.

<h1>EDIT 12/11/05</h1> ---Boxes have been packed and will be shipped tomorrow. Please check your order when you get it to make sure I counted correctly.


----------



## Old Griz (Nov 22, 2005)

These are great boxes... my customers prefer them to the plastic ones I have left over from last year...


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 22, 2005)

Mannie,
I'm in for 125 of Pen box, black cardboard with single insert- $0.50 and 125 Pen box sleeve - $0.06
I'll e-mail my friend that wants 125 as well and have him post.
Thanks for you assist with the buy!


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 22, 2005)

Mannie, I'm in for 100 w/sleeves. Thanks, buddy!


----------



## CaptBuffalo (Nov 22, 2005)

Mannie
Ron Mc e-mailed me and I,m in for 125 of the Pen boxs, black cardboard with single insert- $0.50 and 125 Pen box sleeves - $0.06 
Thank You!


----------



## Daniel (Nov 22, 2005)

OK I'm confused[:I]
What are the sleeves?


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 22, 2005)

Daniel,
The sleeves are a white cardboard sleeve that the closed box goes in to prevent it from opening on it's own. Very nice addition and highly recommended.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Ron,


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 22, 2005)

The sleeve also makes for a better seam if gift wrapping. []


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 22, 2005)

Gift Wrapping? Forget gift wrapping. Slap a bow on it and a tag![]


----------



## Dario (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Gift Wrapping? Forget gift wrapping. Slap a bow on it and a tag![]



Ron,

I've personally met Billy....and he is as manly as can be...but you seem to be much more so with that statement. LOL  

You can up it a bit more by forgetting the bow you know [}]


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 22, 2005)

I didn't say I wrapped them. I use it as a selling point! []


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 22, 2005)

I believe that you are right why waste the bow? For that matter keep your tag as well and just write To: and From: on the sleeve![]


----------



## Dario (Nov 22, 2005)

There you are!!!  LOL


----------



## jbburri (Nov 22, 2005)

Mannie,
I will take 60 Black Single Pen Boxes and 60 sleeves.


----------



## Monty (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jbburri_
> <br />Mannie,
> I will take 60 Black Single Pen Boxes and 60 sleeves.



Please read my first post carefully and email me this info.
It makes it easier to keep track of who ordered what than to sort through all the posts.

Thanks


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 22, 2005)

Oops, sorry, buddy! PM sent.


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 22, 2005)

E-mail sent.


----------



## JHFerrell (Nov 22, 2005)

What size pens will these boxes hold?


----------



## CaptBuffalo (Nov 22, 2005)

Mannie,
I e-mailed you on 11-22-2005 (Pen Boxs)


----------



## Easysport (Nov 22, 2005)

Sent E-Mail. Thanks for taking the buy on.


----------



## GregD (Nov 22, 2005)

Sent E-Mail. Thanks


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 22, 2005)

John,
I use these boxes for Cigars, Jr.Gents, Sierras, Barons, Olympias and Europeans.
Hope this helps.


----------



## JHFerrell (Nov 22, 2005)

Sure does Ron...thanks


----------



## pete00 (Nov 23, 2005)

mannie
I would like 60 Black Single Pen Boxes and 60 sleeves.
email on the way.

thanks......pete


----------



## Easysport (Nov 24, 2005)

Monty, Sent PayPal, Thanks Dave.


----------



## mick (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks Mannie! Email sent for 50 boxes and sleeves!


----------



## mewell (Nov 25, 2005)

Mannie asked that I post my review of the four cardbord boxes....

Wesnesday I received the samples I had requested from Novel Box.
These included both of the "accordion" style and both the single and double elastic.  
The accordion ones are too small for anything with the exception of the slimlines and the double elastic was even a tight fit for two of those. You can re-do the elastic on the double (it is actually one elastic, not two) so you have one big loop far a cigar but why bother? One other thing - The accordion 'strap' blocks about 1/4" of the center band on the pen so if you have a fancy or colored band it can't be seen.











Mark


----------



## jimbo5576 (Nov 26, 2005)

Monty 
I would like to get in for 60 boxes plus sleeves.  Will use PayPal.


----------



## olejon (Nov 27, 2005)

i would tp order 20 single boxes and 20 sleeves if i not to late


----------



## JimGo (Nov 27, 2005)

Mannie, I'll take 30 single black with 30 sleeves.  Will E-mail you the info as well.


----------



## expressm (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm interested in 30 boxes and sleeves with 10 extra double inserts. Email sent.


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 4, 2005)

Monty,
If you still have them available I'll take another 100 boxes with sleeves.


----------



## jssmith3 (Dec 5, 2005)

I am new to this group but would love to get in on these boxes. If it's not to late could I get 50 of the single pen boxes, and 20 of the double elastic inserts in black? I can pay with paypal if that is something you accept.
Thanks


----------



## Monty (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jssmith3_
> <br />I am new to this group but would love to get in on these boxes. If it's not to late could I get 50 of the single pen boxes, and 20 of the double elastic inserts in black? I can pay with paypal if that is something you accept.
> Thanks



Email sent.
This order should take all the extra boxes I'll have.

FYI the boxes should arrive sometime this week. However, I have a show on Saturday that I've got to restock for, so I won't be able to get anything packed for shipping til Sunday.
I'll post here when the boxes will be shipped.


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 6, 2005)

Sounds great to me. Thanks for the update![]


----------



## JimGo (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the hard work Monty!


----------



## Easysport (Dec 11, 2005)

Ditto JimGo. You the man.[:0]


----------



## pete00 (Dec 12, 2005)

Monty
received boxs thanks for the hard work.
Although i do have one complaint requarding your packing material.
I started to read the newspaper about local texas news and a story was continued on page 15d , BUT to my horror NO PAGE 15d.

think you can send it. [}][][}]

news deprived pete..


----------



## Easysport (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Pete, If I get p15d I'll send it.[][][]


----------



## pete00 (Dec 12, 2005)

lol...great easy we can have a group news shuffel.....[]


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 14, 2005)

My boxes showed up today. Perfect timing![]
Thanks for running this one.


----------



## GregD (Dec 15, 2005)

Monty,
I received my pen boxes today. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Easysport (Dec 15, 2005)

Recieved my boxes today and they look real nice.[] How come they weren't but together.[][] Nice work Mannie and thanks for taking the time to do the buy. Pete, no page 15d.[]


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 15, 2005)

Got mine today, Mannie. Thanks! I didn't bother counting them. Should I? [][}]


----------



## Monty (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Got mine today, Mannie. Thanks! I didn't bother counting them. Should I? [][}]



I counted each order twice, but packing about 20 orders, it's easy to miscount.


----------



## jbburri (Dec 16, 2005)

I got my boxes last night.  Thanks for all your hard work on this order, Mannie. I didn't get page 15 D either.


----------



## pete00 (Dec 16, 2005)

[][][][][}]


----------



## JimGo (Dec 16, 2005)

My wife says I got a package today too...thanks Mannie!


----------



## Oldfart (Dec 16, 2005)

I got my box's thanks for the hard work Mannie. This was my first group buy and it went great thanks again

Ed


----------



## driften (Dec 18, 2005)

I still have not got my boxes [] but maybe they will show up on Monday....


----------



## driften (Dec 20, 2005)

They showed up monday.... thanks for doing the group buy!


----------

